# Best way to endure terrible smells?



## Underoath87 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, so I think we can all agree that the smells we encounter in EMS (or the medical field in general) can be the worst part of the job. 

I've found that a few sprays of hospital-grade odor eliminator (the stuff designed to cover the smell of feces, necrotic wounds, etc) on the outside of a surgical mask or N-95 can make just about anything bearable.  

A medic showed me this trick when we had to go into the bathroom of a dialysis clinic to rescue a guy who had dropped the world's foulest BM and exhausted himself to the point that he was slumping off the toilet.  

I would have done it last week for a hospice patient with a GI bleed that befouled himself, except that I had no warning and was caught completely off guard.

Any other helpful tricks you would like to share?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 23, 2014)

I just get on with it, inside of about 15 minutes you lose your sensitivity to any give odor.

When I get back from the call, I'll either change my uniform to get rid of the smell or just ride around the block a few times on my bike without a jacket to blow it off.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2014)

Some people carry a small little container of Vicks (or other brand) that they will wipe under their nose. Others choose to breath through their mouths.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 23, 2014)

In desperate times I've smeared hand sanitizer inside an N95. Wouldn't recommend that, couldn't smell anything for a few days. However we could smell the house from the street and it may have been all that kept me from a sympathy puke after my partner vomited in his mask and then aspirated the contents. 

Usually I just bring some mints.


----------



## Rin (Mar 23, 2014)

Master the fine art of not breathing.  I don't recommend mouth breathing because you run the risk of tasting that foul odor.


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 23, 2014)

I breathe through my mouth. The only foul odor I think I can taste is very dense cadaverine, i.e. death many days old and unventilated.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 23, 2014)

Slow, shallow breaths through the nose. Seriously, saturate your nose with the smell and very quickly your brain will adjust so you don't smell it anymore.  Like when you stop hearing the engines while flying.

Unless its really bad. The mouth breath, or make a Vick's mustache.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

Vicks is designed to open your nasal passageways.....I've never understood that recommendation.

Apparently my nose doesn't work well because it's pretty rare I run into a smell that I'll even notice. Fire will be sitting there gagging and I'm like what's your deal bros?!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 23, 2014)

Oops forgot to mention my sniffer is broke too.

Camphor does have vasodilatory properties, that just makes more room for the menthol and eucalyptus.  Spread it on your 'stash or n95.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen petroleum jelly under the nose used by police. I'm an automatic mouth breather in those situations. Makes me feel dirty, though.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 23, 2014)

Used to use stick style Mentholatum lip balm under the nose but I don't see it anymore.

Old detective trick is to dump coffee grounds in a frying pan and light the range burner under it. 

CamphoPhenique on the upper lip is pretty good.

I would never recommend putting _anything_ in a mask and huffing it.


----------



## Underoath87 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, everyone


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 24, 2014)

Peppermint extract is a good one, just avoid getting it _inside_ your nostril…  it burns!  Also, be careful because if the bottle opens or breaks in your pocket you'll smell like a candy cane for the rest of the day.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 24, 2014)

Bengay Liniment…..NO!


----------



## Household6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Have children. It'll desensitize you to everything.


----------



## talusmonkey (Mar 26, 2014)

Small container of vicks


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 26, 2014)

Level A hazmat PPE.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 26, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Old detective trick is to dump coffee grounds in a frying pan and light the range burner under it.



I saw this years ago…  It was a decomp and the body had been removed, but the smell was still awful.  Pretty neat trick.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Used to use stick style Mentholatum lip balm under the nose but I don't see it anymore.
> 
> Old detective trick is to dump coffee grounds in a frying pan and light the range burner under it.
> 
> ...



I didn't huff the hand sanitizer intentionally :rofl:! It would seem I was not paying attention and squirted too much in, last time I make that mistake.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

*GI Bleeds and Bowel Movements Eliminating the Odor.*

I know that sometimes this is a squeamish subject to talk about. But we all do it. Having to drop a deuce. Either in between calls. But patients when they have one on the rig or on scene, some of the partners I have been with will make nasty looks on their face when the smell of feces is in the patient compartment. We all have smelly feces. And we have to get used to it. Especially GI bleeds they are rough but that is our job requirements to deal with. To avoid that look on our faces when we get on scene is either wear a surgical mask and spray some odor eliminator in the mask and or put on a N-95 to attempt to not smell the stench or use carmex or vicks and put some under our nostrils to counteract the smell and of course turn on the fan in the ambulance to ventilate the air. :rofl:


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> I know that sometimes this is a squeamish subject to talk about. But we all do it. Having to drop a deuce. Either in between calls. Or at home. But patients when they have to defecate on the rig or on scene, some of the partners I have been with will make nasty looks on their face when the smell of feces is in the patient compartment. We all have smelly feces. And we have to get used to it. Especially GI bleeds they are rough but that is our job requirements to deal with. To avoid that look on our faces when we get on scene is either wear a surgical mask and spray some odor eliminator in the mask and or put on a N-95 to attempt to not smell the stench or use carmex or vicks and put some under our nostrils to counteract the smell and of course turn on the fan in the ambulance to ventilate the air. :rofl:



"When you got to go, You got to go!"


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 27, 2014)

I had a patient a few months ago who literally called because they were having a "really horrible smelling ****".  One of those calls where you feel like simply saying, "Me too" and walking right back out.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

:rofl:Wow amazing of what we go through! on a daily basis. Some people think that the medical field is all about dealing with :censored::censored::censored::censored:, I am beginning to believe that!


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> :rofl:Wow amazing of what we go through! on a daily basis. Some people think that the medical field is all about dealing with BMs, I am beginning to believe that! Thank god for PPE, I don on my PPE every time I hear a GI bleed call.. But if you don't like to wear the PPE, Better bring an extra change of uniforms. Because you will need it. Guaranteed!:rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 27, 2014)

Did you just quote yourself?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2014)

Bad smells are an occasional part of the job. Certainly no need to get excited about them, I suspect your first encounter will temper your enthusiasm.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes I apologize! Remember I am a Probie!


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry Tigger about the language. I have corrected the material.:excl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm confused as to where all these runs you've been on came from...I thought you just finished school and were looking for a job?


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

These runs came from my ride alongs in EMT-B class. Small town company. I did 10-20 ride alongs with this agency. had about 8 or 9 PT contacts. I hope don't confuse anybody anymore.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 27, 2014)

He's basically a veteran, Robby. Leave him alone.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks STX medic I am not adding false runs on this site, these are true runs that I have been on during my training and they are actual runs I have been involved on.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes Gold, we can tell that these are all real runs and your experience has made you quite knowledgable already.


----------



## EMTodd (Apr 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Some people carry a small little container of Vicks (or other brand) that they will wipe under their nose. Others choose to breath through their mouths.



Vicks is what I use. I find it really helps.


----------



## hitman196 (Apr 20, 2014)

This is a great post. I was looking for something like this because I had a bad patient a couple weeks ago. Some guys at my department recommended vick's which seems to be a common vote here.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 21, 2014)

"Air freshener" usually masks odors with powerful odor-releasing chemicals you choose the "flavor" of.

Manufacturers do not test these for safety as an inhalant. I have heard allergists say not to use particular products because they see reactions amongst their asthmatic patients.

Most have a propellant of some sort (CO2, isopropane, etc) which is not good to inhale, plus a volatile aromatic and usually some sort of solvent (alcohol usually) so it can be uniformly dispensed once shaken up*. Nothing good. Maybe chew a strong flavored gum while wearing a mask?


* Speaking of solvents and shaking to assure even dispensing, I've seen the institutional OC spray used without being adequately shaken (really ought to be shaken when you pick it up for inspection at start of each shift); the propellant and solvent (usually alcohol, and glycerine is often used as well as a dispersant) would spew out and the subject would start screaming and hit the ground…without that tangy OC smell or any visible reddening etc. Can make the floor slippery though.


----------



## OregonEMT (Apr 26, 2014)

Hang a pine tree air freshener around your neck.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 26, 2014)

OregonEMT said:


> Hang a pine tree air freshener around your neck.



Did that. My wife appreciated it.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 26, 2014)

Get one of those Air fresheners that are used in the restrooms that spray every 10 mins. Put that in the rig. :rofl:


----------



## hitman196 (Apr 27, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> Get one of those Air fresheners that are used in the restrooms that spray every 10 mins. Put that in the rig. :rofl:



Sadly not a bad idea at all.... :unsure:


----------



## EMedCounsel (Apr 27, 2014)

Rin said:


> Master the fine art of not breathing.  I don't recommend mouth breathing because you run the risk of tasting that foul odor.



Lol. I thought I was the only one who would rather entertain a fowl odor through his nose, rather than his mouth.

The majority of guy's I've worked with just push on, and power through any unpleasant odors.


----------



## Underoath87 (Apr 27, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> "Air freshener" usually masks odors with powerful odor-releasing chemicals you choose the "flavor" of.
> 
> Manufacturers do not test these for safety as an inhalant. I have heard allergists say not to use particular products because they see reactions amongst their asthmatic patients.
> 
> Most have a propellant of some sort (CO2, isopropane, etc) which is not good to inhale, plus a volatile aromatic and usually some sort of solvent (alcohol usually) so it can be uniformly dispensed once shaken up*. Nothing good. Maybe chew a strong flavored gum while wearing a mask?



Just so we're clear, I'm not suggesting Febreeze or any sort of household aerosol product.  This is what I'll spray on the outside of a mask: http://www.metromedicalonline.com/mediaire-1oz.html#.U11LLUtX_Ww


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2014)

Anything that claims to be "organic" and "rejuvenate the air" and doesn't list its ingredients but doesn't suggest topical skin application isn't going over my face. Just picky that way.

We used to hang "harmless" "no pest strips" (plastic 4X10 strips impregnated with Dichlorvos insecticide, like a big cattle ear tag) in pt rooms to keep out flies etc. Soon the pts turned up with insecticide in their urine and blood. Gotta be careful.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichlorvos


----------



## Underoath87 (Apr 27, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Anything that claims to be "organic" and "rejuvenate the air" and doesn't list its ingredients but doesn't suggest topical skin application isn't going over my face. Just picky that way.
> 
> We used to hang "harmless" "no pest strips" (plastic 4X10 strips impregnated with Dichlorvos insecticide, like a big cattle ear tag) in pt rooms to keep out flies etc. Soon the pts turned up with insecticide in their urine and blood. Gotta be careful.
> 
> ...



The ingredients are listed right there under the "details" tab:
Contains:
Water, SD alcohol 40, polysorbate 20, triethylene glycol, fragrance, benzethonium chloride, tetrasodium EDTA, and FD&C colors.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2014)

Underoath87 said:


> The ingredients are listed right there under the "details" tab:
> Contains:
> Water, SD alcohol 40, polysorbate 20, triethylene glycol, fragrance, benzethonium chloride, tetrasodium EDTA, and FD&C colors.



Oh, thanks!
Accounts point it out as a notably low-toxic disinfectant . Hm. Apparently Ozium has similar properties (the marijuana crowd juhsed to swear it had ozone and it's still touted as a dope deodorant).


----------



## Bchavez (Apr 29, 2014)

Handheld Nebulizer with mouthwash or orange juice usually makes my nose pretty happy on the fouler smelling calls.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 29, 2014)

Bchavez said:


> Handheld Nebulizer with mouthwash or orange juice usually makes my nose pretty happy on the fouler smelling calls.



You walk into calls holding a nebulizer filled with OJ?


----------



## MedicalSlick (Apr 29, 2014)

A lot of us put Vicks on and around our nose, masks the smell a little bit.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 29, 2014)

I woule never put vics under my nose. If I am in an area that smells horrible the last thing I want to do is have my nasal passages opened even more. I also would want to be able to smell for the rest of the week.


----------



## Bchavez (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah, negative. Back of the rig only. And that's if your hands aren't tied up. Not an end all, just an option to make it bearable.


----------

